# Snowflake



## ATX (Apr 6, 2015)

Recently I was in the Appalachian Mountains heading west from Asheville, to Colorado. On our final day we left Asheville at 7am and was having a really hard time getting out. Our first ride dropped us off in the middle of nowhere, where we sat for hours before finally getting a ride. This ride didn't inform us that her exit was a seperate highway so I was going to be stuck on the interstate. I pulled my thumb out and waited in silence, expecting to be stuck there for the night.

A car came screeching to a halt in front of me, I could smell the breaks. I never so no to a ride though so up I ran with my dog. I hop into a car with a 20something southern as hell guy and a young hispanic kid. Apparently the kid is his newphew but he is basically his dad. Immedietly he tells to kid to look out the window, and snorts something. He turns around to tell me his name is Snowflake, slams the transmission into drive, and accelerates to 100 without evening being able to blink. We're speeding around curvy mountain roads, this dude is high as fuck, and I'm scared as shit.

As we drive his breaks begin to get extremely hot. Considering this is a busy two lane highway and the guy is going 100, we are having to stop and reaccelerate constantly while going downhill. They begin to smoke as we pull into the heavy traffic around Knoxville. At this point Snowflake begins to nod out, so I punch him in the shoulder and he starts asking the little kid why the hell he let him get so high. Somehow we managed to pull into a truck stop, where I jump out to notice the breaks are on fire. I grab my shit and run for the hills, to the backdrop of screaming Pilot employees.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Apr 6, 2015)

that was a pretty....HOT ride.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Apr 6, 2015)

Psylock1045 said:


> that was a pretty....HOT ride.



 YEEEEAAAAAHHH!
Lmao.


----------



## Venatus (Jul 28, 2015)

Comedy gold oh man lol


----------

